# FODMAP challenge



## alorac (Jan 26, 2014)

I've had success with the FODMAP diet and am now re-introducing foods. How long after introducing a food should symptoms appear? A few minutes? A few hours? A day? For example, I ate some wheat yesterday morning at 10:00 a.m. and felt fine the rest of the day until about 10:00 in the evening, when I experienced diarrhea and cramping lasting for about two hours. Can I assume this diarrhea was caused by the wheat I ate twelve hours earlier, or more likely caused by something I ate for dinner at about 6:30 p.m.?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think that is usually why they often suggest eating some of the new food every day for three days and monitoring symptoms over the course of the 3 days.

Timing can vary based on the mechanism it induces symptoms.

Fodmaps often are a problem when they hit the colon which is going to be more like the 6-10 hour later time frame from the gassiness when bacteria and food meet. Fatty foods tend to cause more issues in the hour or so after a meal. Some you don't notice much until the stool from that meal is exiting (things that only really effect the stool consistency from you and that can be 16-72 hours later).

Also every day for three days allows for if a non-diet food triggered the symptoms you have more than one day of data to compare.


----------



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes absolutely i would blame the wheat. I think you should test again in 5-7 days and see if you get the same symptoms.

So far for me my reactions have been within 1-4 hours after eating trigger foods.


----------

